# ear crop in Mi.?



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knows of a descent reputable vet for ear crop in or around southeast Mi.? I'm willing to travel just not too far....Thanks in advance!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello! I'm in Southeast Michigan and although I haven't had any dogs with ear crops yet, I've been asking around some friends and some breeders and when I get my puppy I think i'm gonna go to this place.

It's calllledd Snider Veterninary Services in Clinton Township
this is the page I have on it, they don't have their own website.

snider veterinary services


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info, By chance have you seen their work in person or pics?....Thats prob. a hr and a half drive from me so it could work out well if they have the experience im looking for.:woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

theres a lady that lives about a block away from me and all her dogs (i think she has 5 with cropped ears) were done there, and i really like all of them. 

There's also this guy that runs a kennel called Bluesteel Pits (i think), you can look em up on google, and he gets his done there also. I'm not sure if I know anyone else off hand but they do laser cropping which is a plus for me, and the price is reasonable and i like the work i've seen. the one that is on the website for Bluesteel pits, the top male on the website, his name is Jeezy, I've seen him in person many times and his crop is fantastic! very well done. it's also about an hour and 15 mins drive from me and i will do it for sure.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Patterson in Roseville is good, from what my friend Mike Davis said.

Also, Dr. Nelke at Mayfair Vet in Flint - that's who did Ryker's ears.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like Ryker's ears but I had another friend that got their pup's ears done at Mayfair and something went wrong with the way they sent her home and she rubbed out a stitch or two or something and they made my friend pay for it all over again to fix it and were very rude to her.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I've seen some real nice crops out of Snider Veterinary Hospital myself. Almost all APBT's that are cropped in my area seem to be from there. Where do you all live? I'm in Harrison Twp, just north of Metro Beach.


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

I would go with the laser thats what i did with my dog and he was running out the vet office wanting to play


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in Toledo, and there is a veterinary clinic here who will crop ears, and they're actually very good. My Doberman was done there, and I've seen the neighbors Doberman, who was also done there, and then at least 6 bullies who have been done there.

Airport Animal Hospital on Airport Highway

Airport Animal Hospital


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> I've seen some real nice crops out of Snider Veterinary Hospital myself. Almost all APBT's that are cropped in my area seem to be from there. Where do you all live? I'm in Harrison Twp, just north of Metro Beach.


I'm in Monroe, about 30 minutes south of Detroit and about 30 minutes north of Toledo, Ohio.



Subversive said:


> I'm in Toledo, and there is a veterinary clinic here who will crop ears, and they're actually very good. My Doberman was done there, and I've seen the neighbors Doberman, who was also done there, and then at least 6 bullies who have been done there.
> 
> Airport Animal Hospital on Airport Highway
> 
> Airport Animal Hospital


Do you have any pictures of any bullies that were done there? I'd love to see pictures of any crops done there, since that is actually closer to me than Snider


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> I'm in Monroe, about 30 minutes south of Detroit and about 30 minutes north of Toledo, Ohio.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of any bullies that were done there? I'd love to see pictures of any crops done there, since that is actually closer to me than Snider


I don't have any pictures of the actual bullies, but my dobe was done there, and they are really experienced with short crops.

For reference:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

those are different than most dobe ears that i see, but i do like them! 

dont wanna put you out or anything, but if you ever came across any pictures of any other dogs bullies as well that got cropped there, i would love to see em!


----------



## Subversive (Aug 30, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> those are different than most dobe ears that i see, but i do like them!
> 
> dont wanna put you out or anything, but if you ever came across any pictures of any other dogs bullies as well that got cropped there, i would love to see em!


Yes, those are medium-cut, or military crop, not show crop (really long).

It was moreso a personal choice, I like the look more.

But if I come across any, or next time I'm over there and see one, I will take a picture. You could always just call them and talk to them too, they will tell you that they've done the procedure thousands of times, and in fact they are the only vet in the Toledo area that crops, so a lot of people come here.


----------

